# diff between brush #263 and #266?



## rubysubi (Apr 17, 2005)

i really dont understand, whats the difference? i want to buy one of them, so that i can do my 'smokey look', but i cant figure out which one to buy


----------



## martygreene (Apr 17, 2005)

263 is thinner, and synthetic.

266 is wider, and natural hair.


----------



## rubysubi (Apr 17, 2005)

which would you say is a 'MUST HAVE'?


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 18, 2005)

266! I have two of them (one for brows, one for eyes) but have been meaning to get a 263 for the lower lashline, just for something even thinner. The 266 is phenomenal, though, I use it for so much! Best liner brush for a thin, thick, or tapered line!


----------

